# Archie Glover



## jbs_bama (May 24, 2010)

I launched the yak at Archie Glover this morning. Had a pretty good trip. I caught several speckled trout, with 2 keepers and one white trout. All were caught on a mirrolure. I fished north of the ramps up to the railroad bridge until the wind picked up. Got a good workout in paddling in a head on wind. All in all it was a good trip. This was my second time out fishing in my new yak, and I have to say I'm hooked!


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

Nice job. Tough conditions make it all the more satisfying when you catch fish.


----------



## rfh21 (May 17, 2012)

Glad to see you finally got some slime on that thing


----------



## jbs_bama (May 24, 2010)

Yeah, it's a blast hooking into something and have it pull you around. Hopefully the fishing will keep picking up.


----------



## jbs_bama (May 24, 2010)

Went back this morning for a few hours with a little success. I was able to catch 2 specks and 1 rat red. I caught 1 speck on a mirrolure and the others came on a matrix shad. I watched a guy catch a nice red off a live shrimp by the railroad bridge. Overall the weather was awesome. Hope to hit it again soon.


----------

